# Pics of My Donk Project Girls



## Jim Guerin (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I fuigured it out

The first pic, http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...rm/image013.jpg , is with Rosita on the left and Daisy May on the right. The nearly yearling calves in the back ground, bull calf, ( black one ) and the heifer calf, took great pleasure chasing them.

They escaped from the calves for a few minutes in this one, http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...of_Image015.jpg

In this one, I think Daisy looks like the cutie that I feel she will be http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...of_Image016.jpg

Today when I was giving her some carrots, she let me scratch her forehead a little bit. Got the vet and farrier coming this Thursday, hopefully at the same time. I thought Steve could help me hold Rosita while her teeth are floated, and if need be, Sara ( vet ) can sedate her for her trim job. Getting hold of Daisy may be the biggest challange.

Now, maybe some one can help me out here. How should Rosita be spelled. It sounds like Roseata? And, Daisy May, should be Mae? I like it better that way The other spellings are how it is on my sale reciept.

Thanks

Jim Guerin


----------



## wewindwalker (Mar 16, 2004)

Here you go Jim "Rosetta--- Form of Rose --- Italian"

Cute girls.


----------



## REO (Mar 16, 2004)

And Rosita is Spanish





They're both beauties Jim! Especially Mae! She doesn't stand a chance not to be friendly around you. If anyone can get her into being tame, it's you!

Great pics!


----------



## bear (Mar 16, 2004)

I enjoyed the pictures and am so glad you have got them home. Congratulations. Bear/Kay


----------



## Jim Guerin (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks We We and REO! Looks like it doesnt matter how it is spelled.

Today I went out with some carrots, and the girls came to me, like they have been doing. 'Cept, this time, I got to scratch on Daisys forehead more, even on the sides of her face, and just a bit on her neck When she takes a carrot, even the smallest piece, she takes it very gently, no teeth, just lips. She was trying to eat the cuff of my coat tho When Rosetta feels she isnt getting any attention, she will run Daisy off. Daisy will come to me when I call her. So, we are moving along very well!





Jim Guerin


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 17, 2004)

Very nice looking girls...And yes they really like all the attention you can give them~!! That is what so neat about donkey's they want to "hog" allm your attention.. And of course when I did have my donk he did get lots of y attention


----------



## StarWish (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, Jim, are they in your house yet? I was just wondering how the girls are doing now...HA!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

